# KIllington 11/25



## kingslug (Nov 22, 2012)

Taking the loooong bus trip from Hell...anyone going to be there Sunday???


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Sorry It's  not a fun bus ride, have a great time. Do people on the bus drink, I use to like Override from the city because they would have drinks on the way home.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 22, 2012)

My Son and I will be there Sat and Sun. Thanks alot Hunter!:sad:


----------



## Petow (Nov 25, 2012)

hope its good weather!


----------



## kingslug (Dec 7, 2012)

You can drink if you want, just no smoking...its a great bus, big tvs, good sound..


----------



## dlo55 (Dec 11, 2012)

Never been there? How would you rate this mountain?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2012)

dlo55 said:


> Never been there? How would you rate this mountain?





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
1600 vertical multi peaks better all south Vermont places. 250 inches of average snowfall. Bar and music and girls is great scene, haven't been their in years lots or trees and steep stuff.


----------



## T&A (Dec 14, 2012)

Whats the snow like there so far?  They always blow but I havnt heard about any storms coming through yet.  Wait tell February before I hit it.


----------

